# Supermicro X8DT3 + 3ware 9750-4i + ZFS + 8.4 amd64 kernel dump



## da1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi all,

We have a Supermicro server (X8DT3 motherboard, 98 GB RAM, Intel Xeon X5670 @ 2.93 GHz, ZFS feature flags, 6 Hitachi HUS156030VL SAS HDD's, a 3ware 9750-4i controller with FreeBSD-8.4 r251599 amd64) that will always core dump when we (or the OS) write(s) something, somewhere. This only happens with the latest 3ware firmware (10.80.00.005). Initially we were running an older firmware version and things were running well but with this version, we will always get a kernel dump. 3ware support replaced the controller but we still see dumps even with the new one.

Attached, some pics.

Any ideas are welcomed but please, sp_are_ me the "upgrade to 9.x".


----------



## fonz (Jun 18, 2013)

da1 said:
			
		

> with FreeBSD-8.4 r251599 amd64)
> [snip]
> please, sp_are_ me the "upgrade to 9.x".


Actually, 8.4 is stil supported, so the only valid reason for "Upgrade to 9.X" comments would be when this involves an issue that has been fixed in 9.X but the fix won't be backported to 8.X (for whatever reason).


----------

